# Kenpo Karambit Seminar In Gainesville Florida 1/24-1/25



## kenpohands (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello All,
Happy New Year to all my Kenpo buddies out there. I have been out of touch with the Kenpo forum for the past weeks. I missed it. Just letting anyone in the Florida area that I will be conducting a 2 day Kenpo Karambit Level I Seminar in Gainesville, Florida on Jan 24-25, 2004. If anyone in the Gainesville area is interested in joining us contact Ed Hanes for seminar information (352)332-5000 
Hope to see a few familiar faces there.
Angelo Collado
http://www.kenpokarambit.com




Gainesville Florida Kenpo Karambit Level I This class is a two day seminar covering the basic fundamentals of Kenpo Karambit applications. Basic handling and Kenpo training drills will be introduced the first day. The second day will cover techniques,applications,self defense techniques,Karambit as a control weapon. A must do hands on seminar for all Martial Arts Instructors students and Law enforcement officers. Price includes a polycarbon trainer and class materials
All styles welcome. Kenpo experience a plus but not necessary.

__________________
Angelo Collado
Co-Founder Kenpo Karambit Association
Tarani-Collado


----------

